# Exposing powdered supplements to the fridge?



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

Slightly odd question but bare with me! 

I prepare my beardies greens before I go to bed during the week to save me a couple of minutes before work and was wondering if there would be any problems with adding supplements to the greens before putting it in the fridge would the cold do anything to the compounds of a multi vitamin like neutrobal. I don't think calcium powder would be a problem though. 

Anyone do/done this at all?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes the the chemical composition is likely to change.

Fridges tend to be humid and unless really sealed the H20 will interact and cause changes

Having said that most elements have an adaption and interaction under most conditions

Heat, light, UV, water, mix age, C02, H20 and many other variables can all alter the "mix"

Best is to buy as smaller pot as will last say 1-3 months and then buy new. 

New mixes and no exposure to heat, light, water etc is the way to ensure the mix stays as the science intended 

John


----------



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

Thanks John.

It was more about storing supplemented food in the fridge overnight than the whole container. Trying to save myself a couple of minutes in the morning and I've knocked over pots of vitamins in my half asleep rush more than once!

I always chuck out of date stuff out.


----------

